# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες της Ακτοπλοΐας (Coastal Shipping Companies) > Ξένες Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες (International Ferry Companies) >  Blue Line

## Appia_1978

Η Κροατική Blue Line προέβει στην αγορά του τέως Turella της Viking Line, ναυπηγήσεως του 1979, σε αντικατάσταση του Split 1700. Κόστος: 6 εκατομμύρια Ευρώ.

Πηγή: http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Hrva...6/Default.aspx

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Αδελφάκι του Εγνατία ΙΙ είναι αυτό?

----------


## Appia_1978

Όχι  :Wink: 

Είναι αδελφάκι του Rosella της Viking Line.

Το Εγνατία ΙΙ, ναυπηγήθηκε επίσης για τη Viking Line, αλλά είναι μοναχοπαίδι.




> Αδελφάκι του Εγνατία ΙΙ είναι αυτό?

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Ω σε ευχαριστώ φίλε Appia.  :Very Happy:  Με μπέρδεψε....του φέρνει πάντως λίγο.

----------


## despo

Ανενεργή πλεον η εταιρεία μετα την πώληση του πλοίου στον Βεντούρη.

----------

